# Aquaterra pics of Malawi background??



## gtphale (Oct 12, 2008)

Looking for some pics of this background. Especially the 72 inch version. Also how far does this stick out from the back of the tank?? I can't find any info on it.


----------



## lamster (Mar 21, 2008)

Here's mine, but it's the 48" version:









And here's a pic to kinda show the minimum distance it is from the back of tank:


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

I like how it hides all your equipment, really gives it that natural look. :thumb:


----------



## gtphale (Oct 12, 2008)

how far does it stick out from the back of the tank?? Looks like it eats up a ton of space. Really looks sharp, your tank is stunning.


----------



## ccla (Feb 2, 2009)

The Malawi background sticks out 11" in the widest spot (the Tanganyika 8" which is one of the reasons I went with it). This is assuming that you push it as far back as you can in the aquarium. See here: http://www.gillsnfins.ca/aquaterra_faq.php


----------

